# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  شعاع کره های محاطی را چگونه به دست بیاوریم؟

## Ramin Safavi

سلام.
من کلا با این سوال مشکل دارم که میگن : شعاع بزرگترین کره ممکن در فلان شکل هندسی چقدر است؟
اگه کسی میتونه این سه تا سوال رو حل کنه:

 شعاع بزرگترین کره ممکن:

- که در یک چهاوجهی منتظم به ضلع a محاط میشود چقدر است؟ (مشابه سراسری 92)

- که میتواند در یک هرم با قاعده مربع که همه اضلاع این هرم a است، محاط شود چقدر است؟

- که در یک مخروط به شعاع قاعده r و ارتفاع h محاط میشود چقدر است؟

مرسی

----------


## Ramin Safavi

به نظر میاد هیچ کس قرار نیست جواب بده!
اولیشو خودم میگم بقیش رو امیدوارم شما حل کنید.

مسئله را حل شده فرض میکنیم. پس باید نقطه ای به نام O به عنوان مرکز کره درون چهاروجهی وجود داشته باشه که بر همه ی وجه ها مماس باشه.این نقطه باید روی ارتفاع وارد بر قاعده چهاروجهی باشه.
پس فاصله نقطه O از همه ی وجوه باید برابر عددی مانند r، شعاع کره، باشه.همچنین نقطه تماس کره با هر یک از وجوه، باید مرکز ثقل (محل تقاطع میانه های) آن وجه باشد. با استفاده از همین مطلب میشه نشون داد که فاصله O از همه رأس ها نیز یکسان است.


پس شعاع کره یک چهارم شعاع ارتفاع وارد بر قاعده شد.

----------


## Ramin Safavi

ای بابا هیچکی نمیخواد جواب بده؟ شایدم حوصله ندارید، عیب نداره حداقل جواب آخر رو بدید.

جواب سوال دوم:
هرمی را در نظر بگیرید که قاعده ی مربع آن ABCD و رأس پنجم آن E باشد.توجه داشته باشید که هر 8 ضلع این هرم a است.

میدانیم (!) که مرکز کره محاطی باید روی ارتفاع وارد بر قاعده باشد.در شکل زیر از مرکز کره به وجه ABE یک عمود رسم شده است.

OH=OL زیرا شعاع کره هستند.
OA=OA
پس دو مثلث OAH و OAL بنابر حالت وتر و یک ضلع همنهشت هستند پس => AH=AL
از طرفی AH برابر نصف قطر مربع است پس مثلث ALH یک مثلث نیم-مربع (مثلث متساوی الساقین قائم الزاویه) میشود.
حالا به مثلث AEB از نزدیک! نگاه میکنیم و سعی میکنیم EL رو به دست بیاریم:

حالا به نگاه به شکل قبلی کنید،این دفعه به مثلث OLE از نزدیک نگاه میکنیم (راستی با استفاده از مثلث EAH اندازه ارتفاع میشه a رادیکال دو دوم) و شعاع کره رو به دست میاریم : :Yahoo (76): 

اوف....بالاخره تموم شد!

راستی بعدیشو حتما دیگه جوال بدید (جواب آخر کافیه) مرسی.

----------


## Ramin Safavi

یه راهنمایی برا سومی بکنم؟باشه
صفحه ای که از خط ارتفاع وارد بر قاعده میگذره با مخروط قطع بدید، حالا روی مثلث دست اومده مسئله رو بررسی کنید.

راستی این سومی رو اگه قبل کنکور حل میکردید، یه تست هندسه رو (مثل من) تو کنکور 93 تضمین میکردید.

----------


## Ramin Safavi

ای خدا آخر سر مجبور شدم دوباره خودم جواب بدم! :Yahoo (42): 

جواب سوال سوم: شعاع بزرگترین کره ممکن که در یک مخروط به شعاع قاعده r و ارتفاع h محاط میشود چقدر است؟

فرض کنیم شعاع این کره R باشد. در این صورت فاصله مرکز کره از قاعده و هر مولد مخروط برابر R میشود. پس اگر مخروط رو با صفحه ای که خط ارتفاع وارد بر قاعده ازش میگذره، قطع بدیم، سطح مقطع ایجاد شده یک مثلث متساوی الساقین ایجاد میشه. یه نگاه به شکل بندازین:
فایل پیوست 10578
از O به B وصل میکنیم. حالا نوبت محاسبات میرسه. اول یه نگاه به شکل بندازید بعد سعی کنید خودتون R رو پیدا کنید و با جواب نهایی مقایسه کنیدش. شاید شما ره حل بسیار کوتاه تری داشته باشید!

نمیدونم طراح های کنکور چطوری انتظار داشتن ما بتونیم تو 90 ثانیه یه همچین سوالی رو حل کنیم.به هر حال من پست اول رو قبل از کنکور گذاشته بودم هر کی حل کرد به نفع خودش بود.

----------


## hamed2357

من حال تایپ این همه ندارم  :Yahoo (1): 
خوشخوان بگیر همشون را حل کرده
پس با این حل اگه شعاع مخروط 1 باشه شعاع کره 0 میشه  :Yahoo (1): 
ببخشید ال را 1 دیدم
یک پسره بود الان شریف میخونه این ها ذهنی حل میکرد  :Yahoo (1): 
سوال 92 رو گفته بود از ثلث ارتفاع بیشتره یا کمتره
تو حا حالت خاص در نظر بگیر
مثلا فرض کن r وhبرابرند

----------


## Ramin Safavi

> من حال تایپ این همه ندارم 
> خوشخوان بگیر همشون را حل کرده
> پس با این حل اگه شعاع مخروط 1 باشه شعاع کره 0 میشه 
> ببخشید ال را 1 دیدم
> یک پسره بود الان شریف میخونه این ها ذهنی حل میکرد 
> سوال 92 رو گفته بود از ثلث ارتفاع بیشتره یا کمتره
> تو حا حالت خاص در نظر بگیر
> مثلا فرض کن r وhبرابرند


  منظورم کنکور 93 بود که دقیقا به جای r و h عدد داده بود
اونجا یه مخروط داده بود که یه کره توش محاط شده بود حالا یه حجمی رو میخواست که برای به دست اوردنش باید حجم مخروط رو منهای حجم کره میکردیم.
خداییش اگه این فرمول رو حفظ نمیکردم نمیتونستم به این سوال جواب بدم (خیلی شانسی شد!)

----------

